# Elemente aus Array löschen



## taho1287 (17. Dez 2014)

hallo ich hab eine Form in die ich  Daten eintrage,  danach werden sie in eine Tabelle eingetragen und gespeichert, wie kann ich gezielt konkrete Zeile  löschen(Element aus Array)?





```
<% 
String vorname = request.getParameter("vorname");
String name = request.getParameter("name");
String age = request.getParameter("age");
String radio = request.getParameter("radio");
String select = request.getParameter("select");
String text = request.getParameter("text");


Person[] daten;
daten = (Person[]) request.getSession().getAttribute("daten");
if(daten==null){
	daten = new Person[10];
	request.getSession().setAttribute("daten", daten);
}

Person aktuellePerson = new Person();

aktuellePerson.setName(name);
aktuellePerson.setAge(age);
aktuellePerson.setRadio(radio);
aktuellePerson.setSelect(select);
aktuellePerson.setInfo(text);
aktuellePerson.setVorname(vorname);

for(int i=0; i<10; i++){
	if(daten[i] == null){
		daten [i] = aktuellePerson;
		break;
	}
}
 
%>
<table border="1">
<tr><th>Vorname</th><th>Name</th><th>Alter</th><th>Musik</th><th>Schlaf</th><th>Info</th><th>Löschen</th></tr>
<tr><td><% out.print(aktuellePerson.getVorname());%></td><td><% out.print(name);%></td><td><% out.print(age);%></td><td><% out.print(radio);%></td><td><% out.print(select);%></td><td><% out.print(text);%></td><td>Del</td></tr>
</table>

<a href="session.jsp" >session anzeige</a>
```



```
Person[] daten = (Person[]) request.getSession().getAttribute("daten");
%>

<table border="1">
	<tr>
		<th>Vorname</th>
		<th>Name</th>
		<th>Alter</th>
		<th>Musik</th>
		<th>Schlaf</th>
		<th>Info</th>
	</tr>
<%	
	for(int i=0; i<10; i++){
		if(daten [i] != null){
			
		
		%>
			<tr>
				<td><%=daten[i].getVorname()%></td>
				<td><%=daten[i].getName()%></td>
				<td><%=daten[i].getAge()%></td>
				<td><%=daten[i].getRadio()%></td>
				<td><%=daten[i].getSelect()%></td>
				<td><%=daten[i].getInfo()%></td>
				<td><input type="submit" name="submit" Value="Del"></td>
			</tr>
		

		<%
		}
	}
	
%>	
	
</table>
```


----------



## Flown (17. Dez 2014)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe willst du aus einem Array ein Element entfernen.

Da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) du setzt das Element null (falls Referenzelemente im Array sind)
b) du erstellst ein neues Array ohne dein zu löschendes Element und überschreibst das vorhandene mit dem eben Erstellten


----------



## Thallius (17. Dez 2014)

oder du benutzt besser gleich eine Liste


----------

